# Smoke unit wire length



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

At the risk of asking a stupid question, here it is:

I've read where a good starting point in restoring a smoke unit is 6" or wire and 6" of wicking. I did this and promptly burned the wick to a charred thin piece of spaghetti. I think my error was with not allowing for the excess wire above the soldered contact points from pulling it up through the unit top. So my question is, should the 6" begin from one soldered point to the other? In other words, cut a 7.5" piece of wire to allow for 3/4" excess at each point beyond the solder post (for pulling)?

How tight should the wire be coiled around the wicking?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not sure about the wicking, but you should have 7 inches of wire....Be sure you do not OVERLAP any of the wire or it will burn out!!! The wire should be a little tight around the wick.Make sure none of the wire touches the side of the smoke unit, and be sure you have the small insulator "box" in the unit.. If you don't repos are available.Using a multimeter, after you have the wire wound and in place, you should have between 35 - 50 ohms. Any more than that, it won't get hot enough, and any less than that, it will burn up.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere to put a small nail through the wicking then wrap your wire around that. When I have reconditioned my smokers I usually have some wick left and using 6-7 inches of wick sounds about right


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I usually buy my wicks with the wire already wound around the wick.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...that certainty saves time and frustration...


----------

